# Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)



## HerrRossi_ (6. November 2008)

Liebe Angler und Anglerinnen,

gehe am 09.12.08 in Köln zur Prüfung. Bereite mich schön fleissig zuhause vor. Ein erfahrener Kollege hat mit die Knoten beigebracht und ich habe mir einiges Zubehör zum abendlichen üben der Rutenzusammenstellung zugelegt. 
Habe gehört, dass man in Köln Fischkarten zieht und dann die passende Rute baut. Muss ich, falls ich Forelle ziehe, die Fliegenrute zusammenbauen? Würde eher eine leichte Spinnrute nehmen, weil ich Angst vor den Fliegenknoten habe. Mein Kollege besitzt zwei Fliegenruten. Die Knoten sind sehr speziell und zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur ist noch eine Zwischenschnur mit Schlaufe angebracht. Muss ich diesen Aufbau noch lernen, oder kann ich auch eine leichte Spinnrute nehmen? Oder reicht es gar, wenn ich das Fliegenvorfach mit einem Blutknoten an die Hauptschnur knote?
Muss man einen Plättchenhakenknoten beherrschen, oder gibt es immer auch Öhrhaken

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## wingi (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Moin,
ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber bei uns in Nds. fällt KEINER durch die Prüfung weil er irgendeinen Knoten nicht beherscht. Also: "Mut zur Lücke", daran wirds bestimmt auch bei euch nicht scheitern.

Schöne Grüße
Wingi

Achja... und herzlichen Willkommen im Anglerboard!


----------



## crazyFish (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Knoten sind kein Bestandteil der Prüfung, meines Wissens war früher nötig.
Schau dir ma folgendes Dokument an:
Gesetz- und Verordnungsblatt des Land Nordrhein-Westfalen -Nr4 vom 23.Januar.1998 - Verordnung über die Fischerprüfung (Fischerprüfungsordnung) vom 26.November.1997

Darin steht alles was bei der Prüfung entscheidend ist, für dich interessant sollte die Seite 93f sein, dort siehst du was bei der praktischen Prüfung abgefragt werden soll und wie viele Punkte die jeweilige Antwort gibt.
Dementsprechend mussten wir bei unserer Prüfung auch keine Ruten zusammenbauen, sondern nur die einzelnen Komponenten raussuchen und zusammen legen.

machst du eigentlich keinen Vorbereitungslehrgang mit, weil dort müsste man dir doch die Wichtigen Punkte erklären?


----------



## saegezahnmusik (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

auch bei meiner prüfung in köln war nur zusammensuchen von gerät notwendig, keine knoten, kein zusammenbauen.

ich würd die forelle auch mit dem spinner versuchen, zur fliege brauchts doch ne separate ausbildung, oder?


----------



## HerrRossi_ (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Michel schreibt in seinem Erfahrungsbericht vom letzten Jahr, dass er Ruten in Köln zusammenbauen und sogar Montagen erstellen musste:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115050&highlight=fischerpr%FCfung+k%F6ln
Knoten muss man schon können. Die Frage ist, ob man auch diese speziellen Fliegenknoten und diese komplizierten Vorfachkonstruktionen kennen muss, die ich oben beschrieben habe.
Habe noch eine Frage: Wenn in den Antworten zum praktischen Teil steht "Vorfach: Passend zur gewählten Hauptschnur", heisst dies einfach etwas dünner als die Hauptschnur?

Grüße


----------



## Ulli3D (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Einfach nochmal zur Klarstellung, wenn das so ablaufen würde, wie Du oben geschrieben hast, dann wäre das eindeutig gegen die Prüfungsordnung und jeder, der es schaffen würde durchzufallen, könnte dagegen klagen.

Du musst, ich glaube, 6 Fischkarten ziehen, von denen Du 4 Fische erkennen musst. Dann bekommst Du entweder zugewiesen oder musst sie ziehen, eine Karte mit der Geräteaufgabe. Wichtig ist dann, dass Du die erforderlichen teile in der richtigen Reihenfolge und vollständig zusammensuchst und, falls gefordert, zusammen baust. 

Die Vorfächer sind in der Regel in einem Mäppchen schon mit Haken gebunden da.

Zusammenbau wird sich bei der Fliegenrute allerhöchstens auf das Zusammenstecken beschränken, da ja sonst laufend neue Vorfächer gekauft werden müssten.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Wenn ich eine Forelle ziehen würde, täte ich eine Matchkombo zusammen stellen. Ganz einfach mit Posenmontage und gut isses.


----------



## crazyFish (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*



saegezahnmusik schrieb:


> ...
> ich würd die forelle auch mit dem spinner versuchen, zur fliege brauchts doch ne separate ausbildung, oder?



Nun, da die Prüfung in NRW alle nach dem Selben vorgaben ablaufen müssen, ist die Vorgabe des Zielfisches glaube ich nicht ausschlaggebend, sondern die Aufgabenstellung die halt von Seite 95 A1 bis A10 gewählt wird.



HerrRossi_ schrieb:


> ...
> Knoten muss man schon können.
> 
> Knoten tuachen aber in der Prüfungsordnung nicht auf, also kann der Prüfer dafür keine Punkte geben bzw. weglassen.
> ...


----------



## crazyFish (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Grad ist mit noch eine Aussage meines Kursleiters eingefallen:"Zusammenbauen müsst ihr die Ruten nicht, wenn doch macht euch noch ma nen Kopf drum ob ihr wirklich die richtigen Sachen zusammengelegt habt!"
So war es bei deinem Kollegen doch auch, der hatte ja ein falsches Teil in seiner Anordnung drinne...


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Um das mal hier zu verdeutlichen, die Fliegenrute ist die Fliegenrute. Wer dort eine Stippe hinlegt hat es nicht verdient!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111402

Da habe ich alle Aufgaben zusammengeschrieben und in der Aufgabe steht ganz klar Fliegenrute und nicht Spinnrute oder Stippe.



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Forelle ziehen würde, täte ich eine Matchkombo zusammen stellen. Ganz einfach mit Posenmontage und gut isses.





saegezahnmusik schrieb:


> auch bei meiner prüfung in köln war nur zusammensuchen von gerät notwendig, keine knoten, kein zusammenbauen.
> 
> ich würd die forelle auch mit dem spinner versuchen, zur fliege brauchts doch ne separate ausbildung, oder?



Nein für Fliege braucht man keinen extra Schein, es gibt eine Prüfung für Spinnfischer und FliFischer aber diese ist nicht erforderlich und die Gewässer an denen das verlangt wird sind sehr selten.


----------



## Ulli3D (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Ich frag mich immer wieder, wie denn manche die Prüfung gemacht haben, gerade die Poster aus NRW sollten doch noch ungefähr wissen, was da verlangt wird. Forelle mit Spinner heißt doch falsche Rute, falsche Schnur, falsche Rolle, falsches Vorfach und falscher Köder und das heißt eigentlich, es fehlen 5 Punkte beim praktischen Teil und mit 23 Punkten ist man durchgefallen.


----------



## HerrRossi_ (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Vielen Dank für die prompten Antworten!

Eine Bemerkung: Bei manchen Prüfungen in Köln zieht man Fischkarten und muss dann eine passende Rute dazu zusammenbauen. Dies entspricht zwar nicht der Prüfungsordnung, aber darüber möchte ich mich nicht mit dem Prüfer streiten. 

Aus dem Erfahrungsbericht, den ich oben gepostet habe, geht hervor, dass man manchmal Ruten zusammenbauen muss. Meine konkrete Frage war, ob für die Fliegenruten (A7 und A8 glaube ich) die speziellen Fliegenknoten gekonnt werden müssen. Bisher höre ich nur Gegenteiliges und werde bei Ziehen der Forellenkarte brav zur Fliegenrute greifen und hoffen, dass ich keine dieser komplizierten Schrumpflauchmittelstückfliegenmontagen zusammenbasteln muss. Notfalls knote ich einfach das Fliegenvorfach mit einem Blutknoten an die Hauptschnur. Natürlich trocken an trocken bzw. nass an nass

Viele Grüße


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Nein, im Prinzip mußt Du nur 2 Knoten können.

1 Knoten ist der Clinch Knoten:
http://www.asv-dalbke.de/anglerinfos/assets/images/KnotenClinchknoten.jpg
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clinch-Knoten

2 Knoten ist die Chirurgenschlaufe:
http://www.flussangler.com/aktiv/Knoten/chirurgenschlaufe.gif

Kleine kostenlose Knotenfibel:
http://www.asv-dalbke.de/anglerinfos/Knotenfibel.pdf

Mal Am Rande: ich kan jedem nur empfehlen sich mal für 1-2 Std hinzusetzen und mit Angelschnur paar Knoten zu binden, als Übung ist gar nicht so schwer und wen man sich nicht gerade den Haken in die Hand rammp tut es auch nicht weh.

Geht in den nächsten Angelladen, kauft Euch eine billege Monoschnur mit guter Stärke (0,30+) und eine Tüte mit Wirbeln und 1 Tüte mit Haken. Wen Ihr nett fragt gibt es den Krempel für lau.

An die Fischbildtafeln mit dazugehöriger Aufgabe glaube ich nicht, das ist fast Willkür und rechtlich nicht wasserdicht. Die Prüfer ziehen sich die Hose auch nicht mit der Kneifzange an und total daneben sind die auch nicht.


----------



## HerrRossi_ (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Für welche Montagen würdest Du die Chirurgenschlaufe nehmen? Immer wenn man ein Vorfach in einen Karabinerwirbel hängen will? Also zum Beispiel bei den Grundangeln (Aal und Schwingspitze) die Schlaufe ans Vorfach Knoten und einhängen?

Grüße


----------



## Ulli3D (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Mit der Schlaufe kannst Du sogar ganz gut Wirbel befestigen.


----------



## Chuldogg (10. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Hallo zusammen,
komme gerade von meiner Prüfung! Die ich erfolgreich bestanden hab

Ich musste bei dem praktischen Teil die Fliegenrute (trocken) zusammenstellen.

1.Fliegenrute
2.Fliegenrolle(schwimmende schnur)
3.Fliegenvorfach(trocken)
4.Köder:Fliegen(trocken)

und natürlich das Zubehör in richtiger Reihenfolge

Hab das alles auf den Tisch gelegt und danach noch die Fischerkennung gemacht. Und das war es dann auch schon:m
Zumindest in Paderborn


Hoffe konnte dir helfen


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*



HerrRossi_ schrieb:


> Für welche Montagen würdest Du die Chirurgenschlaufe nehmen? Immer wenn man ein Vorfach in einen Karabinerwirbel hängen will? Also zum Beispiel bei den Grundangeln (Aal und Schwingspitze) die Schlaufe ans Vorfach Knoten und einhängen?
> 
> Grüße



Die Schlaufe ist ausschließlich bei den Stipruten gefragt, also Aufgaben 1+3

Der Rest ist der Clinchknoten.

Die speziellen FliFi Knoten werden nicht abverlangt, dazu muß man schon ordentlich was können um gerade den Nadelknoten da vor Ort hinzubiegen. Die Rolle hat bereits die Sczhnur drauf und ist mit einem Loop bestückt in den man das Vorfach einhängen kann.


----------



## HerrRossi_ (10. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

@ Chuldog: Das ist Superinfo, Danke!
Da habe ich ja den perfect loop jetzt ganz umsonst gelernt .
@Denni Lo: Was macht man denn bei den Posenangeln (1+3) mit der Schlaufe? Vorfach an die Hauptschnur? Dachte der Blutknoten sei hier das Mittel der Wahl. Ich kann beides. Soll ich in der Prüfung die Schlaufen machen, falls ich montieren muss?

Grüße


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Vorfach an Hauptschnur, Blutknoten können die meisten Prüfer nicht mal selbst binden. Ja Schlaufen würde ich machen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist eben geringer das man was falsch macht.


----------



## Koelnhorst (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Hallo Herr Rossi,
Knoten solltest du können.
Zu den Ruten, bei uns war es so, du ziehst eine Karte auf der teht dann welche Rute du zusammenbauen sollst. Da steht nicht Forellenrute sondern z.B. Fliegenrute trockenfischen oder Pilkrute oder Hechtrute usw. die geforderte Rute ist zusammenzustellen. Also z.B. Fliegerute, schwimmende Schnur, Trockenvorfach, Trockenfliege. Wichtig ist auch das Zubehör als da wäre Maßband, Fischtöter Messer,Hakenlöser Watkescher. Wenn die Frage kommt "Sind Sie sicher" solltest du nochmal nachsehen ob du nichts vergessen hast.
Locker bleiben,
Kölnhorst


----------



## wasinator (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Die Schlaufe ist ausschließlich bei den Stipruten gefragt, also Aufgaben 1+3.



Stippruten bei der Prüfung? Ich glaub da hab ich was verpasst |bigeyes

An Knoten muß man für die Prüfung lediglich wissen:

Blutknoten um die Wirbel an der Schnur bzw, die Fliege am Vorfach zu befestigen. Bei Aufgabe 7+8 dann zusätzlich noch diese Schlaufe und Doppelknoten, die Verbindung heisst "halber Stich"

Sonstige Knoten werden nicht benötigt!

Wir mussten die Ruten übrigens komplett montieren (ausser Haken und Köder), aber das liegt am Prüfer ob Du es machen musst oder ob Hinlegen reicht.

@Denni_Lo: Da die Prüfer auch Angler sind würde ich gegen Deine Aussage wetten und behaupten dass sie den Blutknoten können


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Ja Stipruten:

1:

Stellen Sie eine beringte leichte Angelrute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rotfeder(n) und Brassen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen


3: Stellen Sie eine Angelrute zum Fang von Karpfen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen

zumindest steht das auf den Ruten drauf 

Mit einem Blutknoten eine Fliege ans Vorfach? wie soll das bitte gehen. Ein Blutknoten verbindet 2 Schnüre. Der den Du meinst ist der Clinchknoten. Das die Prüfer Angler sind weiß ich, das die den Blutknoten sauber binden vermute ich, aber nicht unter den Bedingungen


----------



## wasinator (12. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Ich meine mit Blutknoten den Knoten mit dem man Wirbel etc. festmacht, wurde uns zumindest so gesagt/beigebracht...aber Du hast Recht, beim googeln nach Blutknoten kommt die Verbindung zwischen zwei Schnüren raus.

Aufgabe 1+3 sind in NRW ganz "normale" Ruten (meist Teleskop), aber auch hier lasse ich mich gerne belehren. Für mich sind Stippruten die ewig langen Dinger wo ich oben an der Spitze das Vorfach mit Haken einhänge.


----------



## Michel81 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

ich musste bei der prüfung eine karte ziehen, auf der etwas draufstand wie: "schwingspitzenrute zum fang von brassen und rotaugen" oder "naßfliegenrute für den fang von regenbogen und bachforelle". der rutentyp ist vorgegeben, du musst also nur die richtige aus dem ständer nehmen, die passende rolle (tragkraft der schnur ist mit etikett augeklebt) dazu, evtl. wirbel und dann das passende vorfach. ich hatte den winkelpicker, habe einfach ein kleines blei auf die hauptschnur gezogen, stopperperle zum schutz des knotens, wirblel, kleiner haken und die köderkarte made. hat gereicht ;-)


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*



wasinator schrieb:


> ...
> Aufgabe 1+3 sind in NRW ganz "normale" Ruten (meist Teleskop), aber auch hier lasse ich mich gerne belehren. Für mich sind Stippruten die ewig langen Dinger wo ich oben an der Spitze das Vorfach mit Haken einhänge.



Es sind auch die elendiglangen Teile aber es gibt auch beringte Stippruten. 

Auf den Ruten die in der Prüfung eingesetzt werden steht tatsächlich Stip drauf (im ganzen Kölner und Gladbacher Raum), der einzige Unterschied ist das WG der beiden 

Nur so als Tipp für nachkommende Prüflinge.


----------



## Pulheimer27 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

also bei mir stand auf der Karte ganz genau:

"Stellen Sie eine Fliegenrute zum Fang von Forellen (Trockenfischen) und das weitere notwendige Zubehör  waidgerecht zusammen."

Habe die Prüfung in Bergheim gemacht.

Wenn es bei euch so ist das nur draufsteht Bauen sie ne Rute für Forellen, dann nimm doch eine die Du kennst* :g
*


----------



## Ulli3D (23. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenrute für NRW Prüfung (Köln)*

Die Karten sind doch in der Prüfungsordnung vorgegeben, da ist kein Raum für Fantasie.


----------

